# retirement in Mexican university cities



## boriskhol (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello, I am and my wife are nearing retirement. We are thinking about moving to central Mexico as we like moderate climate and little humidity. Presence of educated people is very important, no matter expats or Mexicans. I speak intermediate Spanish and plan to improve it, my wife’s Spanish is very limited, so some presence of English speakers is important, too. We are thinking of Puebla, Queretaro, Aguascalientes and San Luis Potosí. Guadalajara and Mexico City are too big for us. Can you advise on pros and contras for each city? Aside of climate and educated population, safety is important too. One more criteria is that place can't be too hilly: I have a bad back. We plan on spending $3000-4000 per month. Thanks a lot in advance. Boriskhol


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

boriskhol said:


> Hello, I am and my wife are nearing retirement. We are thinking about moving to central Mexico as we like moderate climate and little humidity. Presence of educated people is very important, no matter expats or Mexicans. I speak intermediate Spanish and plan to improve it, my wife’s Spanish is very limited, so some presence of English speakers is important, too. We are thinking of Puebla, Queretaro, Aguascalientes and San Luis Potosí. Guadalajara and Mexico City are too big for us. Can you advise on pros and contras for each city? Aside of climate and educated population, safety is important too. One more criteria is that place can't be too hilly: I have a bad back. We plan on spending $3000-4000 per month. Thanks a lot in advance. Boriskhol


Some random thoughts... (warning - some generalizations).
- To avoid humidity you kind of have to head for the hills, and the hills are going to be somewhat, hilly.
- There is much more English spoken in the touristy areas - but the touristy areas are normally near the coasts which are humid.
- The city we live near has two decent sized universities and I would guess that perhaps 1% of the city's population (or less) speak English. In fact you are more likely to run into a taxi driver who speaks English - because he has returned to Mexico from the US than any college educated person. Now if you are saying you want to move to a place with a large expat population, I can not help you there.
- $4000 is US dollars ? Does that include rent or are going to buy ? We spend about in that area owning our house - except those months where our auto/home/health insurances/home owners dues come due. 
- Yes Mexico City has something like 21 million people, but it is really many smaller cities. We love it. And - it is probably the most likely place where you will find educated, English speaking people. 

Good luck !


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lat19n said:


> - Yes Mexico City has something like 21 million people, but it is really many smaller cities. We love it. And - it is probably the most likely place where you will find educated, English speaking people.


A great comment about the great CDMX!


----------



## boriskhol (Feb 15, 2015)

lat19n, thank you for quick response. In US we live in Minneapolis. We are looking for a middle size city with a number of universities. I know that many educated Mexicans speak English, but taxi drivers typically don't, even, if they can say few words. Can you explain why you like living in CDMX?


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

lat19n said:


> - Yes Mexico City has something like 21 million people, but it is really many smaller cities. We love it. And - it is probably the most likely place where you will find educated, English speaking people.


The CDMX borough of Coyoacan comes to mind. It has the small colonial city feeling, with its beautiful cathedral, parks and old homes (Frida's house is there, as well as the original home of Hernan Cortez.) The famous muralist Diego Rivera and the writer Octavio Paz lived there. Also, it is the home of La Universidad Autonoma de Mexico. Google Coyoacan.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Haskins said:


> The CDMX borough of Coyoacan comes to mind. It has the small colonial city feeling, with its beautiful cathedral, parks and old homes (Frida's house is there, as well as the original home of Hernan Cortez.) The famous muralist Diego Rivera and the writer Octavio Paz lived there. Also, it is the home of La Universidad Autonoma de Mexico. Google Coyoacan.


The UNAM is not located in the picturesque part of the Delegación Coyoacán, which you describe here, but rather south and west of it, as you can see on this map: Mapa de Colonias de la Delegación Coyoacán | Distrito Federal


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> The UNAM is not located in the picturesque part of the Delegación Coyoacán, which you describe here, but rather south and west of it, as you can see on this map: Mapa de Colonias de la Delegación Coyoacán | Distrito Federal


True, but the university IS relatively close to the picturesque colonia. 

Also, another perk of living in Coyoacan (CDMX) is the easy access to a main international airport, saving one time and money.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Haskins said:


> True, but the university IS relatively close to the picturesque colonia.
> 
> Also, another perk of living in Coyoacan (CDMX) is the easy access to a main international airport, saving one time and money.


Since the airport is located within the the city limits, it's easy to get to from many parts of the metropolis. For example, from my neighborhood (Col Cuauhtémoc near the American Embassy), it's less than a thirty-minute drive, outside of rush hour, of course!


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

If hills were not an issue, I would recommend the city of Guanajuato as a mid sized university town with amazing colonial charm. 
You might also consider San Miguel De Allende, also near Guanajuato City. Many American and Canadian expats live there and it is a center for the arts.

I'm being biased in my recommendations since these are also my favorite retirement landing spots.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

boriskhol said:


> lat19n, thank you for quick response. In US we live in Minneapolis. We are looking for a middle size city with a number of universities. I know that many educated Mexicans speak English, but taxi drivers typically don't, even, if they can say few words. Can you explain why you like living in CDMX?


#4, I haven't ridden in a taxi in Mexico other than from the airport in quite a while, but I can tell you that an awful lot of Uber drivers do speak quite passable English. I think the point is that many people from different walks of life and educational levels have lived in the U.S. and become proficient in English. Yes, many others will try to practice the very little they know, but you can't assume that no one in listening range can understand you just because they appear to be uneducated.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You can ride a variety of public transports in Mexico city so who cares if the cab drivers speak English? Take the bus or the subway and the problem is solved..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AnneLM said:


> #4, I haven't ridden in a taxi in Mexico other than from the airport in quite a while, but I can tell you that an awful lot of Uber drivers do speak quite passable English. I think the point is that many people from different walks of life and educational levels have lived in the U.S. and become proficient in English. Yes, many others will try to practice the very little they know, but you can't assume that no one in listening range can understand you just because they appear to be uneducated.


Though quite a few Mexicans I have met here speak some English, the ones who are very fluent have spent time in the States, either because they moved there out of financial necessity or because they're from the upper levels of society and have 
had the opportunity to travel and spend extended periods of time there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> You can ride a variety of public transports in Mexico city so who cares if the cab drivers speak English? Take the bus or the subway and the problem is solved..


But try to avoid taking public transportation at rush hour, if you want to retain your sanity!


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> But try to avoid taking public transportation at rush hour, if you want to retain your sanity!


The metro is great if there is a lot of traffic on the street or if there is a demonstration. The metro does not have to stop for traffic lights. At the same time - if your timing is wrong it can be a 'crushing' experience. But it is free with an INAPAM card. We did have a terrible experience on the metro perhaps at 7AM on a Sunday morning. We figured it would be a breeze but everyone else on the train seemed to be returning from a night out on the town and we saw some pretty nasty things. Taxis are so cheap that if we have any doubt - we now take the taxi - but we always walk to Reforma and catch a cab there, never from the hotel.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Though quite a few Mexicans I have met here speak some English, the ones who are very fluent have spent time in the States, either because they moved there out of financial necessity or because they're from the upper levels of society and have
> had the opportunity to travel and spend extended periods of time there.


When I was a kid, growing up in the NYC area - my friends and I would sometimes go to 5th Avenue and just watch the beautiful people. Maybe that is one of the things I like about Mexico City, particularly the stretch along Reforma. We lived too many years in South Florida where most people were twice our age. There are some beautiful, young, intelligent people in Mexico City.

On a recent trip we were sitting on one of the cement stools by the angel. A guy, dressed in a suit sat down next to us and asked if it would be ok for him to practice his English. He was in finance. His English was very good - but the bulk of the conversation was in Spanish. Later that same day we were at a restaurant - there is a colonia between Polanco and Cuauhtémoc. A guy sits down at our table and starts speaking English. Turns out he had spent time in Houston. 

I guess we are very approachable people.


----------



## boriskhol (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you all who spent time answering my questions. One of my great concerns is not to fee isolated after we move, especially in a foreign country. I have more interest in history, foreign cultures than playing cards and golf ( I absolutely don’t want to sound snobbish and put down people who like them). Just because you talked so much about CDMX, are you bothered by pollution and crime)?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

rush hour is bad in any large city.. Try the metro in Paris at rush hour and it is no fun either , same in NY..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

boriskhol said:


> Thank you all who spent time answering my questions. One of my great concerns is not to fee isolated after we move, especially in a foreign country. I have more interest in history, foreign cultures than playing cards and golf ( I absolutely don’t want to sound snobbish and put down people who like them). Just because you talked so much about CDMX, are you bothered by pollution and crime)?


I remember Mexico City in the really bad old days (like back in the 1970s) when the pollution was really disgusting. Compared to those times, I don't find the pollution that difficult to deal with. I live in a nice middle-class area where crime is not really a problem, though I try to not come home later than 10 pm, unless someone is giving me a ride, since I take public transportation to get around.


----------

